# Problems with other dogs...



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Chloe - GSD/Border Collie Mix. 9 month female. Not fixed. Great dog. Never once aggressive towards people.

The Terriers - 2 Westies (4-5 years old). 1 Cairn (15 years old). Parents/sisters dogs.

Naia - 2 year old French Bulldog.

Buddy - 1 year old Golden-Doodle. Neighbors.

So our girl Chloe hasn't been the most friendly lately which has lead to a couple fights with my families terriers, all instigated by our girl. For no reason (that I can see) she started going after my parents old Cairn when we were over for dinner one night. No food around and we were all just standing around talking when this happened. Chloe gets right up to the dog, goes onto her belly and starts barking in a very high pitched tone. So I grab her, hold her down to she calms down (5 minutes or so) and then put her outside and left the old Cairn inside. 

Outside, are the other two terriers. Everything is fine with the three of them for the next couple hours while we eat supper. We all head out to the deck for an after dinner beverage and the same thing happens. Chloe gets on her belly, starts yapping in a high pitch and a fight starts. Chloe got bit on the lip and had a little blood but nothing serious. Again, I grabbed her, held her down for a few minutes (the other dog was picked up by my BIL) then we left.

A couple days later my friends come by with their french bulldog. We let them meet in the backyard and Naia completely ignores Chloe. Chloe starts going crazy barking at from a distance. I try to settle her down but it is no use. Naia, just goes about her business completely oblivious to whats going on around her. Chloe gets in close and goes to her belly and starts yapping. I ended it right there because the outcome was obvious.

Tonight, the GF took her over to play with her friend Buddy. They have a fantastic time together as usual. All play and nothing but. Then their neighbor brings their dog over (Collie mix). Chloe goes into her routine... straight to the dog, onto her belly and yapping at it. So the GF ends it and brings Chloe home.

So... thoughts? What can I be doing differently to stop this? Very frustrating that she can't play nice. Heading to some relatives this weekend on a nice big farm where she'll be able to run for hours... provided she doesn't start picking fights with the old German Shorthaired Pointer who lives there.


TL;DR: Dog keeps picking fights for no reason with all dogs but one.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't really have any answers, but is it possible your girl is due on heat?
Are the dogs she's got into fights with all females or a mixture of males and females.

I do wonder if she's trying to herd them - don't know to be honest. But at least it will bump it up for someone else to give you some ideas. 
_________
Sue


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

jakes mom said:


> Don't really have any answers, but is it possible your girl is due on heat?
> Are the dogs she's got into fights with all females or a mixture of males and females.
> 
> I do wonder if she's trying to herd them - don't know to be honest. But at least it will bump it up for someone else to give you some ideas.
> ...


She finished her first heat cycle about a month ago.

Most of the 'opponents' are female. The old Cairn is and one of the Westies is. But the actual one she has fought with is male. The French Bulldog was also female. Not sure about the one last night as I wasn't there.

Buddy, the one dog she plays with, is male.


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Any suggestions on what to do when she does become aggressive? Is holding her down till she is calm then removing her the best actions?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Remove her immediately. remember that it takes a week or two for the stress hormones to leave their body so keep a close eye on her to avoid other fights.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I found this, it may be useful to you. There are quite a few articles on dog to dog dominance and aggression. They may give you a better idea as to what's going on, and how to handle it.

Behavior Problems in Dogs - Page 1
_________
Sue


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

> Chloe goes into her routine... straight to the dog, onto her belly and yapping at it.


What exactly happens after that?

The reason I ask....my dog does the same thing. Except I always take going to the belly and barking as a submissive move. It's almost like mine is saying....please play with me.

My submissive dog runs up to my other dog. On his belly he goes then he barks. The one standing then barks.....then they are off. Biting, growling, chasing each other, and just downright LOUD with each other. I guess people that didn't know them would saying they are killing each other...but they are not. They are just playing. GSD's play rough and loud.

Personally, I've never seen an aggressive dog go to it's belly in front of other dogs right before starting a fight. Maybe other's have that can chime in.


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

jetscarbie said:


> What exactly happens after that?
> 
> The reason I ask....my dog does the same thing. Except I always take going to the belly and barking as a submissive move. It's almost like mine is saying....please play with me.
> 
> ...


She just keeps yapping right in their face until the others dog(s) have had enough and start either barking back or biting at her. Tough to see what is actually happening most of the time. 

I do believe it is just her wanting to play and the other dogs wanting nothing to do about. Wish I would have seen the latest incident to know what happened with the other dog she met. The terriers have no interest in playing with her usually. When they go for their runs, they chase each other a bit and never have any issues. Just weird. Only seems to happen in 'confined' (not that tight though) areas with people around.


I don't think it is fear but I'm not sure... never seen this kind of action before. She wants to go and meet every dog we see on our walks.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

from what ive read...it sounds like she is getting on belly barking to say lets play lets play..and the other older dogs are not wanting to play and are snapping at her. i have 6 month old puppy and a 9 year old female..that same scene goes on in my house all the time...puppy wants to play..keeps barking jumping and doing whatever he can to get my oldest to play..when shes had enough she snaps and bites..it looks scary like they are going to kill each other..but it only happens for a second and the puppy backs off..then 5 mins later they are friends again..then it repeats all over


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Another update...

We spent the weekend on a farm with the old Cairn and the German Shorthaired. The shorthaired is old and had bad hips so she stayed in the house for the majority of the weekend and didn't have to interact much... but when they did, it was the same things. Chloe goes right up to her, gets on her belly and starts yapping. The german growled at her then we split things up. 

Chloe and the Cairn we fine all weekend. The occasional growl from the Cairn when Chloe got close in a confined area but that was it. Chloe didn't initiate anything. 

So we get home tonight and were supposed to keep the Cairn overnight. Put them in the yard for an hour or so and they are fine. Bring them in the house and within minutes there is almost a fight. Cairn just wanted to sleep (she's old!) but Chloe would get right in her face and start whining and barking. Totally baffled as to what is going on.

On a side note, Chloe is now scared of birds! A small bird fell out of nest today and she got a hold of it. She didn't kill but had it corner and was pawing at it. I put it back in the next and thought that was the end of it. Well, momma and poppa bird weren't too happy about this. Anytime Chloe stepped out in the open they would dive bomb her! At first she thought it was fun and was trying to catch them but after a bit she started getting scared of them. She spent the rest of the day sleeping up people's lawn chairs so they couldn't get her!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK this is rather blunt but other people being subtle hasn't taken:
What do you not get about "Your pup is trying to play" - which is what people have said repeatedly. You interfear with the other dogs telling her to back off - this is not helping. 
You can distract her with some interaction of your own - (play with me, the dogs don't want to play) and then put her up to let her out when the other dogs are put up. Or give the other dogs attention and ignore the pup when she gets over the top. Giving her attention is only going to reinforce this behavior.

That's more direct and hopefully somewhat on point & maybe even helpful.


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> OK this is rather blunt but other people being subtle hasn't taken:
> What do you not get about "Your pup is trying to play" - which is what people have said repeatedly. You interfear with the other dogs telling her to back off - this is not helping.
> You can distract her with some interaction of your own - (play with me, the dogs don't want to play) and then put her up to let her out when the other dogs are put up. Or give the other dogs attention and ignore the pup when she gets over the top. Giving her attention is only going to reinforce this behavior.
> 
> That's more direct and hopefully somewhat on point & maybe even helpful.


Is blood typically drawn when playing? Interesting. I never knew that.


----------

